# Novice rider on horse share horse to old?



## Tronniehead (19 May 2013)

Hi

I am new to these forums and riding, have been riding a year. I am very much a novice rider and still having regular lessons. I decided that I needed to gain more confidence and get out there, so placed an ad looking for a confidence giving happy hacking plod, for inexperienced rider looking to gain more experience preferred with school.

I had a few replys, some more suited than others. Long story short I went to meet a highland in his mid 20s on a private yard with own school, lovely hacking area and another horse on site. Owner no longer rides and has had the two horses for many years and still looks after them, wont obviously part with them.

On meeting, all seems well horse is very gentle and affectionate but has not been ridden for a year. I took the horse for a ride round the school and was very responsive to my aids all seems ok, have been out on hack and all good, although very slow. Have tried to trott but seems to go for a few minutes max, then stops not sure if this is old age and fact not been ridden or ignoring me! And doing as he pleases. Have been taken part in this horse share for about 3 weeks now and have been mainly doing school work, all good so far and feel trott is improving and lasting longer and I am stopping the trott first. My knowledge on horses is very limited but I am concerned is the owner putting him out to be ridden when he is really to old and wants to be in his retirement so that she gets a stable hand? I am doing yard duties although ltd a couple of times a week. 

I notice when I put his bridle on, he does not want to take the bit and makes me feel bad like I am harassing him! Also on our loan hack, most of the time he seemed to be missing his buddy and kept stopping this made me nervous and I think he was nervous to, hence why I have stayed in the school since. Owner said he is just playing up take no notice?

Am I biting of more than I can chew? Is he to old? Is this me and my lack of knowledge? Also he suffers from chronic laminitis and spends most of his time in the yard rather the field? Any ideas? Advise? He is a nice gentle old guy and very patient with me, so in some ways is perfect.


----------



## be positive (19 May 2013)

A Highland in its mid 20s is not too old to do light work but there is more involved in this case. If he has laminitis he may be sore at times and you will need to keep a check on his feet, they need regular trimming to ensure they are correctly balanced. If he has been out of work for a year he will not be fit enough to do much yet, he should only be walking really for at least a month to 6 weeks before he will be up to trotting, possibly the odd short trot will do no harm but if you are pushing him it may be that he is just not up to doing as much as you want, he needs to build up his fitness very steadily.
Out on the roads he may be feeling his feet, as well as wanting to stay with his friend, maybe try taking him out inhand a few times to help you get to know each other and condition his feet at the same time.
If he is objecting to the bit it could be that his teeth need attention, ask the owner when they were last done, if not in the last 12 months maybe see if that can be arranged, at his age they do need regular attention.
There is so much involved with caring for horses, you never stop learning, this sounds as if it could be a rewarding venture for you, possibly finding someone to ride the other horse could make it more fun as you would be able to do things together, if it is rideable ask the owner if you could look for someone.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 May 2013)

If he is kept in the yard a lot to prevent him from developing laminitis - rather than he currently has it - then the owner doing the right thing (a horse with active laminitis shouldn't be ridden).

He will be very unfit having been off work for a year. If you take him on, you will need to do a proper fitness plan with him. Stick to walk to begin with and then introduce short trots as he gets fitter. Then build up to longer trots and canters.

As he's not been ridden for a year, he will not be used to leaving his buddy (horses are herd animals after all). This will get better as he gets used to it again, but you must be capable of dealing with the initial 'oh do I have to go?' protests. You could always lead him out in-hand a couple of times before progressing on to riding the same hacking route. 

Ask the owner about his bridling issue. Maybe there's a nack to do this smoothly with this pony?

If he is sound, then bringing him back into work will be really good for him. It will help if he has any arthritis and it will help to prevent further laminitis.

Good luck.


----------



## Tronniehead (20 May 2013)

Thanks so much for your advise. Both really excellent and makes a lot of sense. I am going to continue working in the school on walking and standing transitions circle's etc for the next month and then start trying to introduce short periods of trot. I think I will also start to walk him on the ground, me on foot around the hack route. Start of short route. Also we have a local beach that he so say loves. May build up to walking him there, it's approx 2.5 miles away on the road. 

I did ask when I first took this on about them loaning out the other horse but they did not seem interested and I could tell it was end of conversation. However my sister rides and has done since a child and they are happy for her to ride the other horse whenever she is around, not often may be once every eight weeks or so as she is 20 miles away. But we have done this and they were both great together but we did just plod on a very light hack, no trotting just a walk. 

How will i know if it is to much or if he is even in pain? Is lamintus painful? What are the symptoms to look out for? I know he does not have it at the moment, but he is very prone to it and is on special feed and some pain medication? 

Thanks again


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 May 2013)

http://www.laminitis.org/laminitis.html


----------



## mandwhy (22 May 2013)

A highland how lovely, they are great hardy ponies, 20 is not really that old, many sturdy natives go on to be ridden in their late 20s and even 30s! I used to share a horse who was 23, you wouldn't have known it.

The stopping on hacks is known as napping and as faracat says is them basically saying 'do I have to?' but quite right he may be feeling 'footy' which is foot sensitivity due to sugars in the grass (will be worse over stones etc but he will probably harden up). 

As the link above will tell you, laminitis is basically an inflammation of the membranes (laminae) inside the hoof, caused by consuming too many calories in the form of sugars and starch. Grass is surprisingly or not very high in sugars at this time of year and lami prone ponies are kept in small bare paddocks, wear grazing muzzles, stay in with soaked hay (which removes some of the sugars) or a combination of all those things. It is also best for them to be exercised to burn those calories and keep them slim.

Laminitis is incredibly painful, take note of how he walks when you bring him out of his stable, and how he walks on grass, or on stones. You may find  he stumbles or is a bit tentative on hard/rough surfaces, or he may not be too bad. 

If he were to get full blown laminitis then he would be in an awful lot of pain :-( he would barely be able to walk and his feet would feel very hot with strong 'digital pulses'. He may also adopt a stance where he leans back on his heels to take the weight off his toes, you will find pictures of that easily online. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the bridling, although do your best not to bang him in the teeth, he may just be out of practise and a bit surprised to be ridden after so long, just tell him its good for his waistline! 

Highlands are clever things, it will be a great learning experience for you and you are so lucky to be near the beach! Have a great time when you get there, 2.5 miles isn't that far once you get trotting!


----------



## Tronniehead (22 May 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply. It's made me feel much more positive and he is one of the most nicest ponies I have ever met. He does not seem in any pain and have not seen any of the symptoms in him above. I am actually just off to spend sometime with him, going to give him a good groom and spend some time hopefully developing more trust between us and go for a walk me on ground to watch how he moves and will see how he copes and reacts on different terrain. And def can not wait to get to the beach with him. Hopefully after a couple of weeks we will make adventure. Just trying to build my confidence. Thanks again to all.


----------



## Honey08 (22 May 2013)

I think the stopping on hacks and the refusing to have the bridle on are both ways of sussing you out - seeing if you're above him in the herd (and would make him) or below him (so he doesn't have to do it)!

He will be unfit if he hasn't been ridden for a year, and shouldn't really be doing any trotting for a couple of weeks, then start with short trots and build up the length.

It would be good to find a good local instructor who could help you find your feet with a few lessons.  Try your local tack shop perhaps to find out local instructors?


----------



## mandwhy (23 May 2013)

That's a good idea to get to know him a bit first, I am glad you feel more positive and hope you have lots of fun with him  

You'll have to post a beach pic for us


----------



## Tronniehead (23 May 2013)

thanks for your replies, really helpful. 

Well today i spent about 30 mins in the school. Mainly in walk with a few little intervals of about 30 seconds in trot. All going really well. So decided to go out for a walk, me on the ground at first and then to ride the last half back, as day was so lovely. 

As soon as we left the yard. He was constantly trying to get the grass. it was a batle to stop him, that i was not winning. So I decided to ride instead as he has not done this (much) before. Well this stopped the constant grass eating. But then we would go a minute or two and stop! So i would coax him on with a few walk ons, and a nudge. Off we would go again, then stop, more walk on's a couple of kicks and off we go again reluctantly. Then stop, this time as before and a tap of the whip. Off we go again then stop but this time he did a little tap dance and then starts backing up towards the wrene. Well that was it i freaked out and jumped off imediatly!  

I think you are right, he is testing me! and I failed! my nerves got the better of me and i was out of there like lightning! we then walked the whole way back. This is my second hack out alone and this nerve thing only seems to happen when i am alone. When i am riding in company and with his buddy all is fine, was even ok when i got a non horsey friend to come for a walk while i rode. I think its because of security, that someone is there to help if all goes wrong!  What do i do, to prove i am above him? how do i manage these nerves? 

I do have an instructor at a local riding school on riding school horses in an arena, once a week. But she does not come out to me.


----------



## jendie (23 May 2013)

If he hasn't worked for a year he will need to be brought back into work very gently, especially considering his age. I'd just stay in walk for a few weeks before introducing a couple of VERY SHORT stretches of trot - say five minutes. Very gradually build up the trots and make sure he is comfortable at that pace before you even attempt a canter. He sounds ideal for you, good luck!


----------



## Honey08 (23 May 2013)

I would try and find another instructor who would come out to you and give you lessons on this horse - you would get far more benefit from that than continuing at the riding school on other horses.  You will get there.  Keep at it!x


----------



## Sarah20 (23 May 2013)

I had exactly the same thing when i shared a 17yr old Cob. She tested me at first with the bridle, and also kept stopping on hacks with backwards dancing!!. At first as i had only started sharing my first horse i felt exactly the same and got nervous so if she stopped i turned back. After only a few weeks and a lot more hacks i got much more confident, used the whip and gave her a good kick, then after a week or so we were off and never anymore messing around! She was just being cheeky but as i had only just started sharing it made me worried. Im sure you will be fine!!


----------



## Tronniehead (23 May 2013)

Sarah20 thanks for that, glad it's not just me! And def think he is testing me! Today when I tacked up I tied him up, and whenever he moved I moved him back to the position I put him in, instead of me trying to suit him, by me moving all over the place to tack him up. I think we may have started off on the wrong foot and me pampering to his every whim and want. For instance I had some treats in my pocket a while back and he comes over sniffing at shoving at my pocket, so I give them straight to him! So he had my card numbered from day 1! Not anymore....hopefully

But back in the school today and all really good, no messing about, doing all I ask. Will venture out again soon


----------



## Floxie (24 May 2013)

Don't worry - go about this the right way and before long you'll be looking back and wondering what all the fuss was about! And it'll go so quickly. Nothing quite educates you like having a pony out of the school, either your own or a loan/share  Just don't do anything too far out of your comfort zone so you lose confidence - but push yourself a little so you make progress. The owner and a good teacher should be able to help you find the balance. Stick with it and like I say, before you know it this uncertainty will be just a memory


----------



## Penumbra (28 May 2013)

I think most of this just sounds like he is pushing the boundaries a bit. Horses will often test new riders to find out what they can get away with. If he is really worrying you, it is fine to get off, but I would not take him back home straight away, let him know he has to continue with his work and take him back to the stable on a good note, when he has been listening to you. 

Also, when you were riding him on the hack, your description sounds like you were not really asking him to maintain the walk, just asking when he stopped, which he responded to. On this horse I would be constantly asking for a good walk, with slight squeazes on every stride. Over time, you will find you won't have to do as much to keep him going. 

I think it sounds like he has plenty to teach you in the short term, just about being assertive with horses and gaining confidence whilst being on your own without an instructor there. 

I would actually not ditch your lessons at the riding school just yet (unless money is a factor), as this pony is obviously not ready to be doing canter work and more advanced work that you want to progress to. In time, when he is fitter, you could exchange your lessons for those with a different instructor who would come out to you if you wanted.


----------



## mandwhy (29 May 2013)

When he does that, you really need to avoid turning back and letting him go home. He needs to know that you are sure of what you are asking, and that you will see it through.

Work out a short circular route of say  20 mins or whatever is plausible for you, and commit yourself to completing it, you may need a lot of time! 

I'd start off riding, and purposefully too, no grazing, tacked up equals work time for now. Try to think 'right, whatever happens, we are completing this route' it doesn't sound like he is TOO bad as believe me there are worse and you can be there for 45 minutes losing the will to live before you can get out of the drive (that's what mine started out like). So think pressure and release, when he stops its 'walk on' firmly and legs on/tap, it doesn't feel nice using the whip etc but once you get him going you will need it less and less.... When he takes a step forward say good boy enthusiastically and relax legs. Timing takes practise but you'll find it is key. Forward equals easy, unwanted stops equals you on his case!

Just take the attitude that we've got all day buddy, and I'll get off and walk you round this route if I have to! 

It helps if you have already done said short route in company with a horse or person/bike etc so you both have a clear idea of what is required. 

It is hard for both of you, but once you have done it a few times he will get the idea, and you'll have pleasant hacks with ever decreasing number of stops. Of course going out in company will build his and your confidence too. 

I give treats but on my terms I.e. when they have done something good and are also trained to take treats politely.

Practise walk halt transitions in the school and do some big circles and serpentines, nothing too taxing but just getting him responsive to your aids and building a relationship.


----------



## Tronniehead (29 May 2013)

Thanks for replying. 

Prenumbra you said, 

"Also, when you were riding him on the hack, your description sounds like you were not really asking him to maintain the walk, just asking when he stopped, which he responded to. On this horse I would be constantly asking for a good walk, with slight squeazes on every stride. Over time, you will find you won't have to do as much to keep him going. 

I think it sounds like he has plenty to teach you in the short term, just about being assertive with horses and gaining confidence whilst being on your own without an instructor there."

You are right, i am not really asking him to maintain the walk, coz i have mainly felt like i am nagging. But he def has a lot to teach me. He is a lot better horse than i am a rider. But yes i am still having lessons at RS. Will not be given them up for the forseable and as time goes on will see if I can get lessons when someone can come out to me. I really do need to get more assertive this is something i struggle with for sure, and the confidence thing! 

Went out on the weekend. We did a route mainly on the road and had OH on push bike, makes me feel safer but wont always be able to do this and have been out on my own, nerves just intensified. I did try singing and at first it def helped, but then nerves got me and i forget! but i did stay on,  no getting off and walking, we had a couple of snack stops or he did! but i gave him a little tap and on we went. I was much more squese squese this time to keep him going, as mainly my OH on a bike could not cycle that slow. So had to keep tapping him on, but did feel like a nag. But did a 20 min route i did have a few moments and he did start to back up at one point when i stopped, but we carried on.   -

mandwhy - thanks for your comments as well

"I'd start off riding, and purposefully too, no grazing, tacked up equals work time for now. Try to think 'right, whatever happens, we are completing this route' it doesn't sound like he is TOO bad as believe me there are worse and you can be there for 45 minutes losing the will to live before you can get out of the drive (that's what mine started out like). So think pressure and release, when he stops its 'walk on' firmly and legs on/tap, it doesn't feel nice using the whip etc but once you get him going you will need it less and less.... When he takes a step forward say good boy enthusiastically and relax legs. Timing takes practise but you'll find it is key. Forward equals easy, unwanted stops equals you on his case!

Just take the attitude that we've got all day buddy, and I'll get off and walk you round this route if I have to"

i like forward equals easy and stop i will be on his case. I am def going to take this mentality with me. I have not really used the whip only once when he really was ignoring me in order to munch grass and i had tried everything else. But def will persevere and spend time in the school together practicing transitions and getting good forward movements in circles etc. In time will progress to canter but for now will be staying mostly in walk with a little trot work.

Just wish i could get some confidence, but i suppose we dont know each other well enough yet to gain confidence and trust in each other.


----------



## Pegasa (30 May 2013)

Do you have anyone at the yard who can go for a stroll with you, the pony may be better in company, and this could give you a chance to boost your confidence and get to grips with the boy!


----------



## Tronniehead (30 May 2013)

I think he is def better in company. But no  yard is private just there two horses and land.


----------



## mandwhy (31 May 2013)

Totally understand about the confidence, one share horse I had it took me quite a while to trust her and she was noticeably different once she stopped testing me out, that took about 3 months I think! 

You'll get there, just do stuff you feel fairly confident with for now, so you can end on a good note and get off feeling successful, I find this quite important so I always feel positive about getting back on  

We're all at different stages with our confidence, I have had issues with mine after an injury but it does grow and grow


----------



## Pegasa (31 May 2013)

Well said! When I started trying to hack my girl we ended up charging around the route with no breaks, even in calm company. To say I had no confidence taking her out was an understatement!
I made myself face it by starting off slowly, we'd do our session in the school and then walk up and down our private road (emphasis on walk!) until we were doing this calmly each time, then we moved on a bit further out on to the road and then a bit further until we were both happy with each other!

Also OP, is there anyone who could walk with you on the ground as moral support?


----------



## EAST KENT (31 May 2013)

A lot of ponies do this..and as Highlands are just big Shetlands they are very very bright and canny,mine would do exactly the same..and does..with any new rider.Hilarious!


----------



## iduck (5 June 2013)

Have a 21 year old myself who hadn't been ridden for almost 2 years apart from once every 3 months. What I did was a lot of hacking at first to get us used to each other, and horses tend to be a lot more forward going when cantering across a field then when plodding round an arena! Also if its suitable, maybe change his feed to something to give a bit more energy? I put mine from light mix to calm and condition as recommended by my instructor and he was a completely different horse- so much more buzz. Once he has learned to listen to you flatwork will be much much easier. I was extremely unconfident when I started with mine as had previously had an extremely large Frisian, but he has helped me no end.


----------



## Tronniehead (12 June 2013)

Thanks again for all the helpful advise.

So far going good. I have my moments though! But I am accepting that as part and parcel. Good days bad days confidence wise. But so far am just mainly spending time in the school building each other up really and grooming etc. I am at the moment venturing out when I have someone to walk on the ground but I am hoping soon that can change.


----------



## Tronniehead (20 June 2013)

Well all had been going well, lots of work in the school. Think we are bonding a bit. 

Today I fell off! Went for a hack and my sister walking on the ground. I rode him I. The school yesterday and he was sprightly bit un like him! Pretty forward for him. In trott he jumped into canter a couple of times thought as the weather was lovely might have been bringing it out of him.

So today went out as I said sister with me on ground. Went down a bridal path as yard is literally on one. Walking along all good, he did try and eat a little grass at times but I kept pulling him up on this and we continued my sister behind us walking along. Then suddenly I felt like he was falling or tripping I just really don't know and the next minute I am on the floor and he he galloping home, we have completely turned I. A circle on a narrow bridal path and I am on the floor! Ouch it hurt, but I am ok. Thankfully! So after a few minutes of thinking oh my god is there a twig stabbed in my back. I get up and we go off to get him. He is fine and eating grass! Take him in check his feet all looks seems ok. I get back on and do a few laps of the arena. Again more stopping but I persevere. I have no idea what happened.

Nerves are back more than ever now. No idea what to do.


----------



## CalllyH (24 June 2013)

I think you need to nip it in the bud before you really loose your confidence. The horse clearly isn't happy although sounds like it's taking the piss more than anything. 

You need to find a nice confidence builder maybe on a bigger yard so there is something to ride out with more


----------



## Tronniehead (24 June 2013)

CallyH I think you are right on all levels. He is taking it, but I'm not experienced enough to stop him and we both know this. I think again you are right a yard with people about would help me. Feel guilty for the owner and I think she will say don't be silly as on the ground he is mainly ok it's just once I get on his back!


----------



## ihatework (24 June 2013)

It sounds like a really difficult situation allround.

OP you sound very very novice - this is not a critiscism at all, we all have to start somewhere - but 1 years riding experience (especially if you have confidence issues) is really not enough to be going solo, even on a safe and quiet horse.

I actually think the owners of this horse are actually boarderline negligent for allowing you to be riding unsupervised, some people might think that statement a little extreme but it's how I feel I'm afraid.

I think you should give up this share and look for a better situation, with more structure and support for you. I'd suggest looking at local riding schools - many of them will do a share/lease type agreement on their riding school horses that will allow you to learn the horse care side of things as well as getting the one on one riding with a set horse.


----------



## Tronniehead (24 June 2013)

Thanks for your reply I appreciate your honesty. It was not really what I was looking for when I set out and def would not have considered a private yard so I am on my own all the time but the owner convinced me he is very safe and the other advantage is no more than a 5 min walk from my house! 

I think I have bit off more than I can chew. But it's a good learning curve and has made me think there is a bit more to horsemanship than walk trot canter and popping a couple of jumps! There is a lot more to it than just getting on his back and I did not appreciate that side of it naively. 

But my confidence is def taking a kick in. When I go on hacks with rs horses I'm fine, there is safety in numbers. I think for the time being I should just go back to that. But really how do you learn to be his leader, where do you learn this?


----------



## ihatework (24 June 2013)

Tronniehead said:



			Thanks for your reply I appreciate your honesty. It was not really what I was looking for when I set out and def would not have considered a private yard so I am on my own all the time but the owner convinced me he is very safe and the other advantage is no more than a 5 min walk from my house! 

I think I have bit off more than I can chew. But it's a good learning curve and has made me think there is a bit more to horsemanship than walk trot canter and popping a couple of jumps! There is a lot more to it than just getting on his back and I did not appreciate that side of it naively. 

But my confidence is def taking a kick in. When I go on hacks with rs horses I'm fine, there is safety in numbers. I think for the time being I should just go back to that. But really how do you learn to be his leader, where do you learn this?
		
Click to expand...

You learn it through years of experience, getting things wrong and then getting things right. A collection of bruises, but also a collection of smiles. It isn't something you learn in X number of sessions/time. 

There is so much to learn outside of riding. I don't know what your situation is but could you do some voluntary work? This might sound silly to you - but look up your local RDA group - they often need help and you could learn the basic handling/horsecare and play your cards right and you could well get offered some riding on nice safe horses too.


----------



## mandwhy (25 June 2013)

Sorry to hear you took a tumble! Glad your sister was with you though and that the pony stopped somewhere safe.

I think you would certainly benefit from being on a yard with other people and horses around. It's a shame the owner isn't more involved. You could have lessons or share a horse at a yard that you could also have lessons on (lessons can be about groundwork too if you like), or sometimes you can do stable chores for rides. To be honest a lot of people don't like hacking alone as it can be a bit unsafe! So if you are on a yard you can go out in company until you feel safe enough to hack alone. 

Any of the above will be good steps to getting more horsemanship skills, basically you will learn by observing and being around other people and their horses, and dealing with horses yourself but with help so you can get tips and improve...sometimes the tips will come from the horse of course. You have already learnt from this experience but if it is not for you then the only way to keep learning is to ride when you can, offer help with people's horses, simple things like helping poo pick, helping at shows, all those things will help you meet people who might be able to share their knowledge.

I try to see a fall without injury as a positive thing, you must have fallen pretty well that time, number one skill to have ;-)


----------



## poiuytrewq (25 June 2013)

Hi OP- Thought id share the story of my daughter and her newish part loan/loan horse.
When we went to see her she had been out of work for a few years and had a few babies. Daughter got on and rode her a few times but the horse was very reluctant and it seemed to be a case of constant kicking for very little effort on the horses part. I was really unsure this was going to work.
6 months later she rides the most responsive forward (but nicely so!) little mare in the world and we count ourselves incredibly lucky to have found her and her wonderful owners.
I think it was a case of the horse getting back into the swing of things and them building up a relationship and working out which buttons to press. 
They now compete at dressage and are doing very well.
Like everyone said 20 is In no way old for a highland and id go for it if I were you.
Good luck and most of all enjoy 

nb- Sorry I hadn't read the other replies as my computer kelp freezing! I see its not all gone according to plan. What you could do with is a similar set up but with a owner who's around and maybe even able to hack with you maybe so you can learn from them along the way?


----------



## Echo Bravo (25 June 2013)

And why don't you ask the owner, how she liked to ride him when she did ride, she could give you a few pointers on how to ride him as she would know all his quirkes.


----------



## Pigeon (26 June 2013)

Hi there  My first pony was a highland, sounds very similar to this one! I will admit I had to have a stronger bit on him because I weighed about five stone so he just went wherever he wanted in a snaffle! What bit does he have at the moment? 

The more you ride the more confidence you will get, it's just hours in the saddle and getting to know the pony I think. 

I hate to say it, but the more you fall off the less of an issue it will become! With my first full sized horse, I used to fall off him at least once a week  After the first few times which were a bit of a shock, it just becomes funny! Like I said, as you get to know him you will start to build that trust  It takes a few months!


----------



## Tronniehead (26 June 2013)

Thanks for all the messages. I am persevering and not jacking in. Today we worked on ground work and already seen improvement in the way he behaves around me just lead rope stuf walk halt and back up. At the start when I stopped he walked straight past me but at the end I stop he stops! And when I put him in his stable to deal with Haynets etc when I walked in the stable he backed up with out me asking! This has never happened before I am usually ignored! So feeling more positive had a lesson at RS tonight as well, on perfect horse so confidence gaining again. I don't know if the things above are good I'm thinking so. I'm going to see how things go and maybe not ride him for a while continue with lessons and work on the ground with him try and build trust between us. It is a shame about me not being able to ride out with others and get horsey advise but when I meet up with owners next I will ask how he was ridden etc but the last time I brought things up they did say he is smart and very crafty!


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (27 June 2013)

Glad things sound better from your last post.

He sounds a bit of a toad! Not got time to read the replies properly as at work but growl at hi


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (27 June 2013)

Ruddy phone!!

Growl at him when he starts napping when you're out, i find 'geeeeet ooooon' with a boot tends to work.

And a phrase I picked up from here, ride it like you stole it. ie sit tight and do whatever it takes to get forward movement or whatever it is they're refusing to do.


----------

